

The #1 Most Important Resume Tip - marrone

... make sure you type your phone number right.<p>#2 - If you are going to mis-type it, at least make sure to correct it before sending out 25 of them, and agreeing to 3 or 4 phone interviews.<p>Those are just my two-cents. Take them or leave them, but I will say from experience, it is good advice!!!
======
chengmi
...and if you're listing a cell phone number, make sure your phone is charged
and not silent!

------
rms
yes, that's pretty good advice.

------
henning
attention to detail.

